# Rare and exotic wildlife images.



## the other mike

No artist like Mother Nature.


----------



## Jackson

Oh my, those were terrific pictures.  I got excited when I saw a male woodpecker on the fence of my veranda.  His red feathers of top of his head were really prominent!


----------



## Asclepias

Angelo said:


> No artist like Mother Nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 312522 View attachment 312519 View attachment 312520 View attachment 312521


Is that first picture real?  Usually leopards dont have blue eyes unless they are cubs.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Jackson said:


> Oh my, those were terrific pictures.  I got excited when I saw a male woodpecker on the fence of my veranda.  His red feathers of top of his head were really prominent!


I love woodpeckers. One always flies into my chimney flue and wakes me up early the morning hammering away. Crazy bird.


----------



## Erinwltr

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, those were terrific pictures.  I got excited when I saw a male woodpecker on the fence of my veranda.  His red feathers of top of his head were really prominent!
> 
> 
> 
> I love woodpeckers. One always flies into my chimney flue and wakes me up early the morning hammering away. Crazy bird.
Click to expand...

LMFAO!  I don't have that issue.   However, I do have a couple of Red Headed Woodpeckers that tear the trees up every early spring.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Asclepias said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No artist like Mother Nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 312522 View attachment 312519 View attachment 312520 View attachment 312521
> 
> 
> 
> Is that first picture real?  Usually leopards dont have blue eyes unless they are cubs.
Click to expand...

Good question. I found this on a Bing search for _'blue-eyed jaguars images'_ and all these came up ;

*blue eye jaguar images - Bing images*


----------



## Asclepias

Angelo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No artist like Mother Nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 312522 View attachment 312519 View attachment 312520 View attachment 312521
> 
> 
> 
> Is that first picture real?  Usually leopards dont have blue eyes unless they are cubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question. I found this on a Bing search for _'blue-eyed jaguars images'_ and all these came up ;
> 
> *blue eye jaguar images - Bing images*
Click to expand...


Did some reading and there are some rare adult individuals with blue eyes.  You learn something new everyday.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Asclepias




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

*Galapagos crabs...*


----------



## the other mike

Gordan Gecko.


----------



## the other mike

Orlando Octopus


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal

Turtle riding a jellyfish


----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Canon Shooter

This is one of the lakes leading into my neighborhood. Needless to say, we don't have much of a stray cat problem:


----------



## Canon Shooter




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## the other mike

"Fuck it's cold !"


----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## justinacolmena

Moose. Not so rare or exotic, but I already posted a pic in this thread …





						Second amendment, should felons be allowed to own guns?
					

Basically what WinterBorn is saying that Is if you have a felony your Family deserves to be shot to death because you can’t own a weapon to protect yourself and your family. He’s absolutely repulsive   Have I said that?   Really?  I am the one who pointed out to you that black powder weapons are...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Dajjal




----------



## FRIKSHUN

This morning.


----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Canon Shooter

I took this on a safari in Kenya some years back. I saw this giraffe feeding while standing behind some brush. I didn't see the second giraffe until it popped upon behind the first:


----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## FRIKSHUN

Angelo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No artist like Mother Nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 312522 View attachment 312519 View attachment 312520 View attachment 312521
> 
> 
> 
> Is that first picture real?  Usually leopards dont have blue eyes unless they are cubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good question. I found this on a Bing search for _'blue-eyed jaguars images'_ and all these came up ;
> 
> *blue eye jaguar images - Bing images*
Click to expand...

These are absolutely STUNNING!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## FRIKSHUN

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 474529


Absolutely "STUNNING" !! Thank you for your post


----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Erinwltr

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 611507


Really diggin' it.  Thank you.


----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Dajjal said:


> View attachment 622803



Put em uuuuup......put em uuuuuuup!!!


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Peacocks are gorgeous, but they are as stupid as turkeys, and like turkeys, they also never shut up.


----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------



## Dajjal




----------

